# Methode um DVD in Premiere Pro zu importieren



## multimolti (7. März 2009)

Hallo!

Für ein Schulprojekt haben wir einen Film mit einer DVD-Kamera aufgenommen, und ich soll die Szenen jetzt schneiden. Premiere Pro kann nicht direkt von DVD importieren (ich wüsste gerne, warum die das wohl meistverbreitete Videoformat nicht unterstützen, aber naja...), aber ich kenne mich mit Premiere Pro gut aus und möchte es daher gerne verwenden!

Im Internet gibt es schon 1000 Fragen dieser Art, aber alle laufen irgendwie darauf hinaus, das Video in ein anderes Format zu konvertieren und dann in Premiere Pro zu importieren. Aber dabei geht doch deutlich die Qualität verloren, oder?

Gibt es keine gute Möglichkeit, die blöden Videodateien in Premiere Pro zu bekommen? Mein Freund hat mir einen Trick gezeigt, der bei ihm geklappt hat (die VOB-Dateien in AVI oder MPG umbenennen), das klappt auch soweit, Premiere akzeptiert die Videos nun, aber entweder fehlt der Ton, oder die Framerate wurde EXTREM herabgesetzt, sodass die Videos nicht mehr brauchbar sind.

Vorher hatte ich Ulead Video Studio 11 benutzt, um die Videos als MPG auf den PC zu kopieren, aber die Testversion ist jetzt abgelaufen und außerdem kann Premiere nicht mal diese MPG-Dateien importieren!

Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit, meine Videos zu importieren? Wenn nichts anderes übrig bleibt als die Konvertierung, welches Programm macht das verlustfrei? Ich hoffe auf ein paar Tips von euch!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sepp05 (9. März 2009)

Hi Multumolti,
dein Ansatz mit dem umbenennen war schon sehr gut! Oft klappt das, da die VOB-Dateien auf der DVD im Prinzip schon MPEG2-Dateien sind - Nur halt noch irgendwie anders ^^! Genaueres kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen...
Wenn du sagst du hast nach dem Umbenennen die Dateien importieren können, würde ich mal schauen, ob du über "Footage-interpretieren", oder sonstiges, die Framerate vielleicht wieder koffigieren kannst!

Wenn du einen MAC zur Hand hast kannst du auch mit dem Freeware-Tool "MPEG-Streamclip" die DVD super in dein gewünschtes Format bringen. Ein anderes Freeware-Tool kenne ich dazu nicht.
Für den PC gibts das auch... Dann brauchst du aber das "Quicktime MPEG2 Playback-Plugin" bzw Quicktime PRO, was halt Geld kostet!

Unlösbar ist dein Problem aber nicht... Vielleicht hilft dir schon ein Blick in Chmee's Video FAQ - Steht einiges nützliche drin!


----------



## Stifter (9. März 2009)

Kopiere die DVD auf die Festplatte.
Von dort importierst Du die einzelnen vob.Dateien in das Schnittprogramm.
Sogar Premiere Elements kann das.
Direkt von der DVD ist es etwas komplizierter.
Ich habe auch Premiere Pro, aber nicht installiert, denn mir genügt das Elements.


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

@Stifter:
Ich habe die VOB Dateien doch auf die Festplatte kopiert, das bringt ja nichts. Außerdem habe ich im Internet gelesen, dass Adobe den DVD Support in Premiere Elements eingebaut hat, jedoch nicht in Pro, weil sie dachten, dass professionelle Filmemacher das soweiso über FireWire importieren und nicht über DVD. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, aber in Elements scheint der DVD Support da zu sein, in Pro nicht.

@sepp05:
Einen Mac habe ich nicht, und eine Konvertierung finde ich nicht so toll, da die Qualität doch eben schlechter wird und vorallem die Dateigröße meistens zunimmt. Ich habe jetzt schon 10GB Rohmaterial, wenn ich das alles noch konvertiere kommen noch mindestens 10GB dazu, dann braucht Premiere dauernd Cache für die schon gerenderten Stücke, ... So viel Festplatte habe ich gar nicht!


----------



## chmee (9. März 2009)

Mpeg ist kein professionelles Format ( Ausnahmen gibt es zuhauf  ), und erst recht kein Bearbeitungs-, sondern ein Wiedergabeformat. Die Qualität sinkt nicht, wenn Du die richtigen Codecs benutzt. Wenn Du keine Hardcore-Effektsession machst, reicht das DV-Format völlig aus, ansonsten würde ich auf unkomprimiert oder HuffYUV ausweichen. Die Probleme mit Mpeg sind in der VideoFaq -denke ich- ausreichend beschrieben worden..

So ist das, wenn man den Herstellern glaubt, eine DVD-Kamera wäre die beste Wahl.. Das Aufnahmemedium DVD mit Mpeg macht Sinn, wenn KEINE Hand mehr angelegt wird, sondern ist für die Aufnehmen-Und-Abspielen-Fans gedacht. Deswegen würde ich Dich bitten, die philosophische Diskussion, warum Mpeg nicht unterstützt wird, einfach außen vor zu lassen und nach einem Plan B Ausschau zu halten.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

Okay, akzeptiert, und was meinst du mit dem "DV-Format"? DV kenne ich als Digital Video, was so ziemlich für alles steht 
Ich würde es jetzt ja aus Gefühl einfach in unkomprimiertes AVI konvertieren. Gibt es ein Programm, was ihr mir empfehlen könnt?

EDIT:
Das Programm sollte erkennen, dass die Videos im 16:10 Format sind, und dieses Verhältnis beibehalten, und außerdem MPEG2 unterstützen (meine Quelldateien sind MPEG2). Habe grade ein paar Tools durchprobiert, die genau deswegen nicht brauchbar sind.

EDIT2:
Habe ein Tool gefunden, was eigentlich das tut, was ich will, nur wenn ich gar keine Videokomprimierung auswähle bekomme ich aus einem 1-minütigen 46MB Clip ein 2GB AVI Video, indem auch noch die Farben nicht so toll sind und wenn man die Kamera schnell bewegt so hässliche Streifen sind! Gibt es eine Komprimierung, die die Dateigröße halbwegs in Grenzen hält und trotzdem nicht furchtbar lange braucht?


----------



## chmee (9. März 2009)

*DV* (DigitalVideo,richtig ) steht für eine ganz bestimmte Aufnahmetechnik mit einem bestimmten Codec. Man erinnere sich an die Kamerarevolution der MiniDV-Kassetten, die eine bis dahin unerreichbare Homequalität vorwies. Firewire ist erst mit MiniDV-Kameras so bekannt geworden. Jeder Rechner hat den DV-Codec schon eingeimpft bekommen, nur müssen Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate stimmen.

zu *16:9* ( nicht 16:10 ) : Auf den Allerweltskameras wird das 16:9-Format zurechtgebogen, heisst also, 4:3 und 16:9 haben die selbe Auflösung, nur wird dem 16:9 beim Wiedergeben gesagt, dass es gestaucht gezeigt werden soll. Es ist also kein Fehler der entstandenen Videodatei, eher eine Einstellungssache im Videoschnittprogramm.

*zu großen Dateien* : Bei Nicht-HD-Formaten entstehen Datenmengen von etwa 25MB/Sekunde, wenn es nicht komprimiert ist. Unkomprimierte Videodateien haben "eigentlich" keine Fehler in sich, sondern der Rechner ist überfordert, die Datenmenge sauber anzuzeigen.

Nimm Dir zB *Super* und komprimiere die VOB-Dateien in das DV-Format ( 720x576@25fps(50i) ). Das ist zum Schnitt sehr gut geeignet. Leider haben die Spitzeningenieure dieser DVD-Formate den Ton meistens in *AC3* kodiert, was ein weiteres Dekodieren und Umwandeln in WAV oder mp3 nach sich zieht.

Eigentlich stehen all diese Infos schon in der FAQ.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

Okay Danke!

Ich hatte ein Tool namens "Ultra Video Converter" ausprobiert, da scheint die Qualität gut zu bleiben, die Dateigröße geht sogar runter wenn ich es in WMV konvertiere (also muss die Qualität wohl etwas leiden, aber man merkt es nicht), und im Premiere Pro kann ich die Dateien als 16:9 interpretieren, damit mein alter Aspect Ratio wieder da ist.

Wenn ich damit noch mal Probleme habe werde ich dein "Super" ausprobieren!


----------



## chmee (9. März 2009)

WMV wiederum ist ein stark komprimierender Codec, der mM für den Schnitt sehr ungeeignet ist.
Wenn Du keine Probleme beim Schnitt hast, dann laß Dich jetzt nicht verängstigen 

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

Hmm, also die Konvertierung läuft sehr schnell ab, und in Premiere ruckelt es zwar manchmal, wenn ich das Video noch nicht gerendert habe, aber nach dem Rendern läuft alles perfekt =)


----------



## chmee (9. März 2009)

Nach dem Rendern läuft jede Datei gut  Eine schnelle Konvertierung hat auch absolut nichts mit der Grundproblematik zu tun.

ABER: Ich bin jetzt hier wieder raus, denn wenn alles funktioniert, sollen meine Worte im digitalen Rauschen des Internets verstummen 

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

Jo, noch mal vielen Dank, aber eine Kritik muss ich auf jeden Fall noch äußern:

Es ist ja ok, dass Premiere Pro die DVD MPEG2-Dateien nicht importieren kann, aber das auch MP3 nicht importiert werden kann schockiert mich jetzt schon!!


----------



## chmee (9. März 2009)

mp3 CBR wird definitiv unterstützt, bei VBR kann es zu Problemen kommen.. Also : Kritik nicht falsch, aber auch nicht richtig.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (9. März 2009)

Was auch immer der Unterschied sein mag 

Ich habe mir nur einen Vogel-Gezwitscher-Sound als MP3 runtergeladen und wollte ihn in den Hintergrund einfügen, aber ging nicht... Naja, Konvertierung zu WAV hat geholfen.


----------



## Sierb (10. März 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Ich habe mir dann natürlich auch gesagt, dass es praktisch unfassbar ist, dass Adobe Premiere Probleme mit MP3 hat.
Neuinstallation hat geholfen


----------

